# AHCI mode on Asus M2N SLI?



## remixedcat (Dec 27, 2013)

Has anyone gotten it to work?

All I see is NVRAID options and no AHCI mode options.

I have it connected to SATA2. This is a seagate hybrid drive I'm trying to get working right. It's having some performance issues on W8.1 and I found it's related to this inconfiguration.

There's supposed to be this Jmicron controller but there's no BIOS option for it  I even turned off some IDE modes and played around to see if I can get it to show up and it hasn't.

Can this mobo be saved? Or do I have to trash resurrecting this as an HTPC I hope not.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2013)

RAID is AHCI

From the AHCi wiki
Intel recommends choosing RAID mode on their motherboards (which also enables AHCI)

But with it being an older board. It might not be the latest version of AHCI


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 27, 2013)

It prolly doesn't have enough cache or whatever and that's what's making the performance bad  so it's prolly too old  Oh well it'll have to wait till I can get a new system. 

The transfer speeds are terrible on the drive.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> It prolly doesn't have enough cache or whatever and that's what's making the performance bad  so it's prolly too old  Oh well it'll have to wait till I can get a new system.
> 
> The transfer speeds are terrible on the drive.



try another sata cable.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 27, 2013)

If I can find one... I'll take care of this when I get back from my trip..


----------

